# Is this Schwinn  DX a 39?



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm looking to the Schwinn Gurus to help me. I just got this prewar DX survivor and I was told it was a 41 but in the old catalogs I see it came with a different luggage rack. What year did the nine hole rack appear from Schwinn? And what years did Schwinn stop using the straight down tube and the rear drop stand? I thought it was 39 but Im getting conflicting info.
Thanks boys


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, that is a 39.  one year only DX frame.  Should have a 9 hole rack. first year schwinn DX.  for more info PM sent.


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, What makes it a one year only? is it the straight down tube? Should I put a drop stand on it ?


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 28, 2011)

cruiserbikekid said:


> Thanks, What makes it a one year only? is it the straight down tube? Should I put a drop stand on it ?




Yes it's the straight down tube and the tabs on the rear dropouts. Got any more pix?


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Neil,  Did you trade with Danu for the Monark after all?


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Feb 28, 2011)

No Jamie I didnt, but this one I did trade with him for the krusty straight bar and brown girls DX that I got from Iron Ranch, good deal I think.


----------



## Ignaz Schwinn (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweet! I'd say that was a good trade....
I figured it was a trade because the pic is in his shop!


----------

